# Some Questions about Diamond Doves



## Saphine (Sep 10, 2014)

Hello everyone!

I have a pair of Diamond Doves, a male and female (female has smaller eyering, does not bow coo; male does and larger, more colorful eye ring). I really like them, they're very fun to watch!

Here are my questions:

-My female has been having red urates (? the liquid in the poo) since I got them. The male has healthy droppings but she does not. For a few days I kept her in a hospital cage and gave her some Pepto-Bismol (I had read that somewhere else concerning a similar problem). Her poops cleared up so I put her back with her mate. They stayed clear for about a week and now, red poops again. Any tips? I highly doubt my vet will look at her and I don't have the money (I'm young, these are my pet, personal birds and my parents won't pay for it).

-I've been keeping them (for about a week) on an extended solar schedule. The male has bow cooed and mated several times. I've provided a nest cup (instructions from diamonddove.info) for them and a bit of nesting material, but they don't seem interested. Anyways, how can I tell the female is pregnant/going to lay an egg? I've provided grit ever since I got them, but they haven't been eating a lot of it.

-SHould I provide a lamp for them? It's not a heat lamp, but it provides some heat. My room (where I keep them) is a bit chilly now that a cold front has come through, so I'm concerned about their warmth.

They are kept in a 4' tall, 3' wide, 2' deep cage we had used for sugar gliders. They also get plenty of time (minimum of half an hour- up to 2 hours) to fly around my room. The male is very agile and fast while the female is a bit slow and not as graceful.

Thanks!  Sorry for the wall of text!


----------



## Saphine (Sep 10, 2014)

UPDATE: The female also just pooped a very dark green poop. The solid and liquid were both emerald green, with small bits of white in it. Very small.

I've noticed she tends to be more fluffed than the male, too.


----------

